# Erfahrungen mit Touren von Ulrich Stanciu



## ehrbus (27. August 2010)

Das zweite mal bin ich nun schon einer gekauften Tour von Ulrich Stanciu
nachgefahren und muss leider sagen, dass auch diese Tour mit ihrer Beschreibung nicht entsprochen hat. 
Letztes Jahr wurden lange Schiebestrecken am TUXER Joch ausgewiesen die eher nur kurz waren und in den Dolomiten war eine Etappe überhaupt nicht fahrbar, alles nur schieben und tragen den ganzen Tag.
Diesmal Pfitscherjoch komplett als fahrbar ausgewiesen was aber absolut nicht geht; der Weg zur Falkenhütte hat eine Schiebestrecke - das Schlüsseljoch aber nicht! Das Schlüsseljoch ist für Normalos auch nicht komplett fahrbar da er schon sehr steil ist genauso wie die FAlkenhütte...; Hofmahdjoch auch nicht komplett fahrbar teilweise sogar mit Tragepassagen...; den Graffer runter geht auch nur anfangs lange tragend und ist für MTB eigentlich nicht erlaubt...
Das Tarscher Joch muss man min. 500hm rauf und 350 hm runterschieben. Schiebestrecke ist da zwar in der Tour ausgewiesen aber genau anders herum... DAs macht echt einen Unterschied!
Wir sind statt 4km Schiebestrecke so auf mehr wie 15km gekommen und hat den einen oderer anderen von uns schon an seine Grenze geführt.

Was habt Ihr so erlebt? Warum werden die Streckenabschnitte nicht überarbeitet. Leider werden nur immer mehr Strecken angeboten. Ich befürchte das gleiche dort auch. 

Ich würde mir daher mehr Qualität bzw. genauere Beschreibungen und Ausweisungen wünschen. Zumal man die Touren bezahlen muss. Ich werde mir nächstes Mal die Tour lieber selber planen.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## dertutnix (27. August 2010)

hast du deine erfahrungen schon an bike-gps geschrieben? die wären doch eher empfänger deiner erlebnisse. könnten dann entsprechend korrigieren/aktualisieren und künftige nutzer hätten deine probleme nicht. wäre doch ein konstruktives vorgehen...

ob und wie einiges zu fahren ist, liegt wohl auch immer an einem persönlich. dies einem anderen vorzuwerfen, mag dann nicht immer fair sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flyingscot (27. August 2010)

ehrbus schrieb:


> Ich werde mir nächstes Mal die Tour lieber selber planen.


Das macht die Sache aber auch nicht einfacher... zumindest bei meinen 1:50.000er-Kompass-Karten werden nicht selten mal die Höhenlinien weggelassen, wenn die Symboldichte zu groß ist. Und den in der Karte markierten Bike-Wegen ist nicht erkennbar, ob diese auch berauf fahrbar sind, vor allem, wenn auch noch die Höhenlinien fehlen. Dadurch hatte ich mir diesmal mehrere längere Schiebestrecken eingehandelt.


----------



## tiroler1973 (27. August 2010)

Hallo!
Falkenhütte im Zillertal? ... oder diese im Karwendel: http://www.alpenverein-muenchen-obe...wirtschaftete_huetten/uebersicht/falkenhuette

Bezüglich der Kompasskarten: Wenn man viel mit diesen Karten arbeitet, weiss man bestimmte Wege zu deuten. Man kann viele Dinge aber auch mit Googleearth überprüfen. Wenn man diese Möglichkeit aber nicht hat, ist es nicht so einfach. Außerdem sind Karten nicht immer aktuell. Können sie auch nicht, denn in den letzten Jahren wurden extrem viele neue Wege (Forststraßen) in den Bergen gebaut.

Wege ändern sich. Selbst Stanciu kann mit einem Riesenaufgebot nicht alle Wege jedes Jahr kontrollieren und überarbeiten. ... und das Problem bei erfassten Daten ist immer die Aktualität und im Outdoorbereich kann sich in einem Winter auch viel ändern.

Selber planen ist aber besser als irgendwas kaufen wenn man sich die Zeit nimmt. Das Abenteuer beginnt dann schon lange vorher im Kopf. Man arbeitet sich durch Berichte, analysiert Aussagen in Foren, sieht sich Bilder und Videos an, studiert Karten und, und, und ... - eigentich ist die Planung fast geiler als die Fahrt selber. Wenn man selber plant ist man auch selber schuld wenn man einen "Schas" zusammen stellt. Meist wird dann aber ein Fehler in der Planung das größere Erlebnis und es gibt bei Fehlplanungen im Nachhinein viel mehr zu erzählen und gibt in den langen Winternächten mehr Erzählstoff her als die ganzen erfolgreichen Passagen. SELBER PLANEN IST BESSER. IST WIE GROSSES KINO IM KOPF!


----------



## make65 (27. August 2010)

Ich bin letztes Jahr eine Tour vom Uli Stanciu gefahren und hab die Erfahrung gemacht, dass es bergauf so ziemlich passt, bergab konnte ich viele als Schiebestrecken ausgewiesene Teile fahren.

Hängt halt auch vom eigenen können ab. Hilfreich ist es, wenn Du die Texte im Buch dazu liest, dann kannst Du Dir einen guten Eindruck von der Wegbeschaffenheit machen.

Pfitscherjoch: Du meinst sicher den Weg vom Schlegeis hoch, den bin ich vor 2 Jahren bis auf ein paar kurze Felsenstücke gefahren.

Aber wie schon vorher gesagt: Wege können sich über den Winter ziemlich drastisch ändern, und der Uli kann ja nicht jedes Jahr im Frühjahr alles abfahren.


----------



## ehrbus (27. August 2010)

make65 schrieb:


> Pfitscherjoch: Du meinst sicher den Weg vom Schlegeis hoch, den bin ich vor 2 Jahren bis auf ein paar kurze Felsenstücke gefahren.
> 
> Aber wie schon vorher gesagt: Wege können sich über den Winter ziemlich drastisch ändern, und der Uli kann ja nicht jedes Jahr im Frühjahr alles abfahren.



Genau, es sind Schiebe/Tragepassagen dabei, aber ich bin sicher dass sich diese Stellen in 100 Jahren befahren lassen. Hat nix mit dem Winter zu tun. Kurz sind die auch nicht gerade. Ich bin sicher, dass Du 30 Minuten insgesamt geschoben hast. Ich schätze das waren bestimmt 500 Meter. Und meine Frauen haben bestimmt 1000 Meter geschoben.
Auch der letzte steile Anstieg zur Hütte ist vergleichbar mit dem Anstieg zur Falkenhütte. Bei der Falkenhütte ist eine Schiebestrecke drin, beim Pfitscherjoch aber nicht.


----------



## soederbohm (27. August 2010)

Wie make65 schon sagt, es kommt halt auch sehr auf das persönliche Können an, wobei Stanciu die Messlatte da erfahrungsgemäß schon sehr hoch ansetzt. 

Tarscher Joch: Klar, bergauf über die Skipiste ist schieben angesagt, bergab war aber deutlich mehr fahrbar, als im Roadbook angegeben.

Pfitscherjoch: Ich bin dieses Jahr den Trail bergauf auch größtenteils gefahren. Nur 2 Rampen hab ich rauf geschoben. Und das Stück Schotterstraße am Ende war auch fahrbar, wenn auch hart^^ Aber ich erinnere mich, dass ich da 2002 noch einen Trail hochgetragen habe, als es die Straße noch nicht gab. DAS war wirklich ne Tragestrecke 

Viele Grüße
Martin


----------



## tiroler1973 (27. August 2010)

ehrbus schrieb:


> Und meine Frauen haben bestimmt 1000 Meter geschoben.


Lügner! Nur Moslems haben mehrere Frauen. ... und die Moslems die mehrere Frauen haben biken nicht.


----------



## franzam (27. August 2010)

dertutnix schrieb:


> hast du deine erfahrungen schon an bike-gps geschrieben? die wären doch eher empfänger deiner erlebnisse. könnten dann entsprechend korrigieren/aktualisieren und künftige nutzer hätten deine probleme nicht. wäre doch ein konstruktives vorgehen...
> 
> ob und wie einiges zu fahren ist, liegt wohl auch immer an einem persönlich. dies einem anderen vorzuwerfen, mag dann nicht immer fair sein.



Sorry, das seh ich anders.

Wenn jemand mit GPS-Touren Geld verdient, sollte er auch dem entsprechende Ware liefern. 

Beim Bike erwartet man ja  auch, dass die technischen Angaben in den Katalogen stimmen


----------



## iglg (28. August 2010)

Eigentlich ist die Kritik ja ein wenig blöd, oder ?

Da arbeitet jemand Touren aus, stellt die GPS-Daten und Wegbeschreibungen zur Verfügung. Das kann ja jeder nutzen und das sind ja auch absolut objektive Daten.

Dann versucht er noch einen Mehrwert zu liefern und gibt Infos über die Wegbeschaffenheit : Der Wegbelag, Schotter, Asphalt usw. lässt sich auch noch objektiv beschreiben. (Auch wenn es hier schon schwieriger wird : Handelt es sich um kleine Steine auf festem Grund, oder um grobe Kiesel im lockeren Kiesbett)

Bei der Fahrbarkeit (Schieben, Tragen usw.) wird es dann ja total schwer : Welchen Norm-Biker soll man denn zum Standard nehmen ??

Jeder von uns hat doch individuelle Stärken und Schwächen. Stellen, die für den einen unfahrbar sind, hält ein anderer für easy.

Ob man also etwas schieben oder fahren kann, ist sooo abhängig von den individuellen Fähigkeiten, dass man damit halt nicht planen kann.

Wir biken in den ALpen in der Natur, und die ist genausowenig klassifizierbar, wie die Fähigkeiten der Biker.

Empfehlungen können doch immer nur Anhalte sein. Dafür muss man den Stanciu nicht schelten.

VG
Ingo


----------



## ehrbus (28. August 2010)

dertutnix schrieb:


> hast du deine erfahrungen schon an bike-gps geschrieben? die wären doch eher empfänger deiner erlebnisse. könnten dann entsprechend korrigieren/aktualisieren und künftige nutzer hätten deine probleme nicht. wäre doch ein konstruktives vorgehen...
> 
> ob und wie einiges zu fahren ist, liegt wohl auch immer an einem persönlich. dies einem anderen vorzuwerfen, mag dann nicht immer fair sein.



JA habe ich letztes Jahr gemacht. Ulli hat aber meinen Input nicht benutzt um seine Daten upzudaten. Kann ich aber auch verstehen. Aber sei gewiss an meinen Fahrmöglichkeiten liegt es nicht. Die Falkenhütte fahre ich hinauf ohne schieben, obwohl ein Schiebestreckenanteil ausgewiesen ist.

Das Schlüsseljoch bin ich zur Enzianhütte rutergefahren! Die 300 hm rauffahren kann aber sicherlich keiner! Da bin ich mir absolut sicher. Und das hat auch nix mit dem Winter zu tun. Sie ist aber als fahrbar ausgewiesen. 

Besser finde ich es, wenn man dann lieber nix ausweist. Die Qualität der Daten sind an dieser Stelle schlecht. Vielleicht sollte Ulli lieber mehr als zu wenige Schiebestrecken ausweisen.  

Ich möchte hier an dieser Stelle nur darauf aufmerksam machen, was ich nun zum zweiten Mal erlebt habe. Und anscheinend haben andereähnliches erlebt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gewitterBiker (28. August 2010)

Ob eine Strecke fahrbar ist oder nicht ist einfach sehr individuell. Wichtig ist, dass der Autor, der die Strecke beschreibt sich seiner Linie treu bleibt. So kannst du mit der Zeit ein Gefühl dafür entwickeln was er meint, wenn er schreibt "fahrbar", "fahrbar nur für Technikasse", usw. Und Stancui bleibt sich treu von dem was ich bisher von ihm gefahren bin.

Die schon beschriebenen Veränderung von Wegen durch Witterung bleibt  aber ein Problem aller Tourenbeschreibungen.


----------



## dertutnix (28. August 2010)

@ franzam: richtig, für eine bezahlte leistung ist gegenwert abzuliefern. interessant hier scheint aber doch zu sein, dass die gps-daten nicht kritisiert werden. die scheinen also zu passen.

ehrbus kritisiert hingegen die beschreibungen. 
und hier handelt es sich um subjektive wahrnehmungen des erfassers. dann die beschreibung derselben durch den erfasser oder einen texter. 
und in der folge um das lesen und das verstehen des endverbrauchers. 
hier geht es eher um ein kommunikationsproblem. mangelnde erfahrungen der region kann dies noch verschärfen.
dan dieser art des kommunikationsproblems scheitern immer wieder viele, egal ob guides, anbieter oder eben gps-datenlieferanten. wie schwierig dieses thema ist, zeigt auch die diskussion um die sinlgetrailskala. 
auch spannend in diesem zusammenhang wird die routingfähigkeiten der neuen gps-generation werden. denn welche wege werden wie definiert?

und spätestens jetzt wird klar, dass der thread völlig ausufern wird...

@ ehrbus: pfitscherjoch: 1000 hm oder distanzmeter?


----------



## ehrbus (28. August 2010)

iglg schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist die Kritik ja ein wenig blöd, oder ?
> 
> Da arbeitet jemand Touren aus, stellt die GPS-Daten und Wegbeschreibungen zur Verfügung. Das kann ja jeder nutzen und das sind ja auch absolut objektive Daten.
> 
> ...



Sorry Ingo, da muss ich widersprechen. Es gibt eindeutige Schiebe undTragestrecken. Da kann keiner fahren. Sehr steile Anstiege ab 20% fährt in der Regel keiner mehr. Egal was für einen Untergrund. Schmale Wanderwege mit großen Brocken dazwischen kann auch keiner mehr fahren auch wenn die Steigung unter 10% ist. Treppen rauffahren geht eigentlich auch nicht. Dies können vielleicht zwar ein paar Spezies, die meisten aber nicht.

Was ich bemängel ist aber, dass keine konstanz in den Daten vorliegt. Wieso wird am Pfitscherjoch alles fahrbar ausgewiesen, wenn es aber absolut nicht geht! Die FAlkenhütte hat eine Schiebestelle, ich konnte sie aber fahren und am Schlüsseljoch kann keiner von der Enzianhütte bis zum Gipfel fahren,dabin ich mir sicher (runter ja). Hat nix mit Individualität zu tun.


----------



## ehrbus (28. August 2010)

gewitterBiker schrieb:


> Ob eine Strecke fahrbar ist oder nicht ist einfach sehr individuell. Wichtig ist, dass der Autor, der die Strecke beschreibt sich seiner Linie treu bleibt. So kannst du mit der Zeit ein Gefühl dafür entwickeln was er meint, wenn er schreibt "fahrbar", "fahrbar nur für Technikasse", usw. Und Stancui bleibt sich treu von dem was ich bisher von ihm gefahren bin.
> 
> Die schon beschriebenen Veränderung von Wegen durch Witterung bleibt  aber ein Problem aller Tourenbeschreibungen.



Wenn du mit treu meinst dass es keine Line erkennbar ist, gebe ich dir recht. DAs mit der Witterung kannst Du vergessen. Die Steine am Pfitscherjoch werden noch 1000 Jahre da so liegen!


----------



## dertutnix (28. August 2010)

hm, was meinst du nun???



ehrbus schrieb:


> ... Es gibt eindeutige Schiebe undTragestrecken. Da kann keiner fahren...





ehrbus schrieb:


> ... Sehr steile Anstiege ab 20% fährt in der Regel keiner mehr...





ehrbus schrieb:


> ... Treppen rauffahren geht eigentlich auch nicht. Dies können vielleicht zwar ein paar Spezies, die meisten aber nicht...






ehrbus schrieb:


> ... Was ich bemängel ist aber, dass keine konstanz in den Daten vorliegt...


mir fehlt zwar die eigen-erfahrung mit stanciu-touren, aber das kann man wohl jedem anbieter vorwerfen, zumal wenn die touren von unterschiedlichen personen aufgenommen werden...


----------



## ehrbus (28. August 2010)

dertutnix schrieb:


> @ ehrbus: pfitscherjoch: 1000 hm oder distanzmeter?



1000 Meter distanzmeter. Am Pfitscherjoch fährst Du ein Stück, dann musst Du wieder runter und schiebst. Dann fährst Du und trägst wieder.
DAs ganze ist nict so steil aber man kann halt nicht fahren.

Bist Du dort schon mal gefahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gewitterBiker (28. August 2010)

ehrbus schrieb:


> 1000 Meter distanzmeter. Am Pfitscherjoch fährst Du ein Stück, dann musst Du wieder runter und schiebst. Dann fährst Du und trägst wieder.
> DAs ganze ist nict so steil aber man kann halt nicht fahren.
> 
> Bist Du dort schon mal gefahren?



Das muss ein anderes Pfitscherjoch sein. Bis zum Stausee ist es eine Mischung aus Straße, Wegen und Trail, das zu 100% für jeden fahrbar ist.

Die letzen 500hm ab dem See unterteilen sich so:
350hm nicht steil, dafür viele Brocken im Weg. Ca. 20-30% fahrbar, wenn auch anstrengend.
Die letzten 150hm sind eine steiler Feldweg und wenn noch genug Kraft in den Beinen ist auch fahrbar. Für uns waren sie es nicht, weil einfach zu steil mit Alpencross-Rucksack und 1200hm in den Beinen.

Man sieht ja bereits an diesem einen Pass wie weit der subjektive Eindruck auseinandergeht 

Runter führt eine Weg, der für jeden Tourenfahrer komplett fahrbar ist. Klar, es gibt auch einen unglaublich steilen Trail, aber der ist sicherlich von Stancui nicht gemeint.


----------



## tiroler1973 (28. August 2010)

ehrbus schrieb:


> Sehr steile Anstiege ab 20% fÃ¤hrt in der Regel keiner mehr. Egal was fÃ¼r einen Untergrund. Schmale Wanderwege mit groÃen Brocken dazwischen kann auch keiner mehr fahren auch wenn die Steigung unter 10% ist.


Ich kann ca. ne Stunde 30% Steigung fahren mein Freund packt das 4 Stunden lang. Haben das am Passo Crockedominie ausprobiert. Ist ne Schinderei, aber geht.

Nichts auf der Welt ist perfekt. Man sollte froh sein, dass es die MÃ¶glichkeit gibt 100 unterschiedliche Varianten Ã¼ber die Alpen in 30 Minuten zusammen zu klicken und Informationen zu erhalten die zu 85% stimmen. Seids halt nich immer so spieÃig und meckerts nicht wie ein paar Waschweiber herum.

Ja, du hast was bezahlt und davon war der grÃ¶Ãte Teil auch richtig. Vielleicht hast einfach zu wenig investiert und glaubst jetzt, dass du bei den â¬ 12,35 betrogen worden bist. 

Ich erlebe es auf meiner HP, dass geschenkt noch zu teuer ist und bekomme sicher jedes Monat 2 bis 3 Mails wo jemand meckert, dass die Abfahrt nicht richtig beschrieben ist oder dass man bei der Auffahrt von 3 PKW's Ã¼berholt wurde. Ist halt so und scheint Volkssport zu werden. Andere lÃ¤sst man machen, damit man selber nichts falsch macht und wenn dann 2 bis 3 Dinge doch nicht so sind wie man sich das vorstellt, dann sind andere schuld. Wie gesagt: SELBER MACHEN TUT DER MANN.


----------



## dertutnix (28. August 2010)

ehrbus schrieb:


> ... Bist Du dort schon mal gefahren?



yip, bringt der job so mit...


----------



## Pfadfinderin (28. August 2010)

Ich muss auch Ehrbus recht geben. Wir sind, allerdings noch vor GPS Zeiten, mal ne Stanciu Tour nachgefahren nach Roadbook und da war nix als Schiebstrecke ausgewiesen, es gab aber sogar ein kurzes seilversichertes Kletterstück. Ansich ist das ja nicht schlimm, aber wir haben unterwegs einen Alpencrosser getroffen, der allein unterwegs war, der hätte an der Stelle ein großes Problem gehabt. Zu dritt konnten wir aber eine Kette bilden und die Bikes an der Stelle rüberreichen. Insofern sollten die Beschreibungen schon stimmen. 

Und ob´s nun was kostet oder nicht: Wenn´s nicht stimmt, brauch ich es auch nicht kundzutun, dann brauch ich es auch keinem andern auf die Nase zu binden. Man findet im Netz sogar tracks, die nichtmal vollständig sind, weil jemand vergessen hat, die Aufzeichnung zu aktivieren. Man kann dann schon froh sein, wenn sich ein Hinweis darauf befindet. Wozu bitteschön, wird solch ein Track öffentlich ins Netz gestellt?

Aber nochmal zu bike-gps: Wir hatten letztes Jahr einen schlechten Track in den Gegend von Aschland / Meran, der verlief fernab der Straße, die wir benutzten. Da ich mich aber da auskenne, wusste ich, dass wir richtig sind.

Weg vom Graffer runter stimmt ebenfalls, da ist Bikeverbot. Naja, ich musste da auf weiten Strecken eh schieben.
Ich glaub das Problem liegt daran, dass viele Strecken für die Transalp Challenge recherchiert sind, und die fahren in der Tat vieles (vor allem bergauf), was für den Durchschnittsfahrer mit schwerem Rucksack nicht fahrbar ist.


----------



## ehrbus (28. August 2010)

gewitterBiker schrieb:


> Das muss ein anderes Pfitscherjoch sein. Bis zum Stausee ist es eine Mischung aus Straße, Wegen und Trail, das zu 100% für jeden fahrbar ist.
> 
> Die letzen 500hm ab dem See unterteilen sich so:
> 350hm nicht steil, dafür viele Brocken im Weg. Ca. 20-30% fahrbar, wenn auch anstrengend.
> ...



DAnke für dei´ne bestätigung dass man das Pfitscherjoch nicht durchgängig fahren kann. 20-30% von ca. 5km Länge macht bei mir rund 3km Schieben!


----------



## ehrbus (28. August 2010)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Ich kann ca. ne Stunde 30% Steigung fahren mein Freund packt das 4 Stunden lang. Haben das am Passo Crockedominie ausprobiert. Ist ne Schinderei, aber geht.
> 
> .



Wer soll Dir das glauben? tztztzt 30hm auf 100Meter Länge. Wo bist du denn das gefahren? Und dein Kumpel macht das 4 Stunden lang und heißt Fabian Cancelara...

1 Stunde lang machst Du das nicht und dein Kumpel auch nicht. DAnn würdet Ihr Contador und Schleck locker abhängen.


----------



## ehrbus (28. August 2010)

Für mich sind Strecken als fahrbar auszuweisen wenn 80% aller Fahrer und Fahrerinnen im Durchschnitt dies auch leisten können. Wenn ich vielleicht mehr Pausen machen muss und dann vielleicht schiebe ist dass OK. Unfahrbar sind stark verblockte Trails mit großen Stufen mit mehr wie 300 Meter Länge, Längere Steigungen über 20% mit groben, losen Schotter, schmale verblockte Singletrails am Abgrund.

Ich bleibe dabei: Lieber mehr Schiebestrecken ausweisen als zu wenige. Denn bei der Planung sind Schiebestrecken kraftintensiv und verbrauchen viel Zeit, die am Ende einer Tour schnell fehlen.


----------



## dertutnix (28. August 2010)

@ ehrbus: und deswegen ist eine diskussion wie so häufig hier sinnlos. 

es gibt schlicht leute, die können etwas, was für "normalsterbliche" kaum vorstellbar ist. 

so habe ich mal jemanden erlebt, der das rabbijoch nach eigenem bekunden "ohne absteigen" fährt. 
ok, er ist immer wieder mit den füßen am  boden gewesen. bis auf wenige meter ist er das rabbijoch gefahren. bis zur bärhalp ist das für viele machbar, den pfad aber? hätte ich das nicht gesehen, würde ich's nicht glauben. 

also warum nicht einfach mal aussagen unkommentiert stehen lassen...


----------



## ehrbus (28. August 2010)

dertutnix schrieb:


> @ ehrbus: und deswegen ist eine diskussion wie so häufig hier sinnlos.
> 
> es gibt schlicht leute, die können etwas, was für "normalsterbliche" kaum vorstellbar ist.
> 
> ...




Sinnlos sind nur deine Aussagen!

Es gibt immer extreme Ausnahmen. Diese aber bei einer Diskussion als Gegenargument zu bringen ist schlichtweg unseriös.

Wir wissen alle das Rauchen und Alkohol gesundheitsschädlich ist. Jetzt kommt aber einer der sagt mein Opa raucht seit 50 Jahren und trinkt täglich zwei Flaschen Bier ist 90 Jahre alt und läuft Marathon. 
Dies sind statistisch gesehen Ausreißer die nicht der Grundgesamtheit folgen und somit nicht zu betrachten sind.

Bitte verschone mich daher mit solchen Beispielen wie ich haben einen gesehen der das Rabbijoch gefahren ist!

Das Rabbijoch kann man nicht fahren und das hat Ulli auch richtig ausgewiesen.


----------



## ehrbus (28. August 2010)

dertutnix schrieb:


> yip, bringt der job so mit...



NA, dann weiß ich nicht warum Du so komische Fragen stellst. Du weist selber, dass das Pfitscherjoch nicht durchgängig von Normalos fahrbar ist.
Und das hat auch nix mit Fahrkönnen zu tun.
Bist ja vom Fach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dertutnix (28. August 2010)

ehrbus schrieb:


> Sinnlos...



behalte dir deine überzeugungskraft


----------



## make65 (28. August 2010)

ehrbus schrieb:


> Für mich sind Strecken als fahrbar auszuweisen wenn 80% aller Fahrer und Fahrerinnen im Durchschnitt dies auch leisten können.



Und wer beurteilt, was 80% aller Fahrer und Fahrerinnen leisten können? Ich kanns doch nur am eigenen können und empfinden spiegeln. Und schließlich hat der Uli ja nicht 30 BikerInnen unterschiedlicher Leistungsstufen dabei, um die Fahrbarkeit für den Durchschnittsbiker festzulegen. Deshalb auch das Buch lesen, dann kann man anhand der Wegbeschreibung eher einschätzen, ob ein Weg für einen selbst fahrbar ist. 

Noch ein Beispiel: Krimmler Tauernpass wird bergab als Schiebestrecke ausgewiesen, wir sind's letztes Jahr komplett gefahren.

Dieses Jahr sind wir die TrailTransalpTirol vom Andreas Albrecht gefahren, da war für uns bei einigen Stellen die als "super Abfahrten" bezeichnet wurden schieben angesagt.

Aber da mach ich mir keinen Kopf drüber. Manche können's, andere eben nicht.


----------



## make65 (28. August 2010)

ehrbus schrieb:


> Du weist selber, dass das Pfitscherjoch nicht durchgängig von Normalos fahrbar ist.
> Und das hat auch nix mit Fahrkönnen zu tun.



Und mit was denn sonst?


----------



## lens83 (28. August 2010)

genau für diese probleme gibt es doch die singletrailskala. jeder trail, sowohl bergauf, als auch bergab, lässt sich doch ziemlich gut eingrenzen.


----------



## tiroler1973 (28. August 2010)

ehrbus schrieb:


> Wer soll Dir das glauben? tztztzt 30hm auf 100Meter Länge. Wo bist du denn das gefahren? Und dein Kumpel macht das 4 Stunden lang und heißt Fabian Cancelara...


Ein Bericht der nicht von mir ist: http://www.alpen-biken.de/dyn/alpentag_dir_alpentour2001_ident_tag6.html

... und wenn dir dein Tacho die magische Zahl von 32 anzeigt, wirds inkl. Fehler mit ca. 30% schon passen und wie gesagt: Ich habe nach ner Stunde aufgegeben und mein Freund ist das 4 Stunden durch gefahren. Musst du ja nicht glauben. Wie gesagt: Die Auffahrt ist ne echte Wohlfühloase. ... wenn du Berichte mit 10-15% findest, dann ist das die normale Landstraße, die ich lieber rauf gefahren wäre.

Das Ding heisst Passo Croce Domini, man macht am Stück so um die 1600hm  und ist ne alte Militärstraße mit zwei asfaltierten Streifen, dann wieder Schotter und irgendwann mal so Bahndammgroße Steine drinnen hat. Ich habe mich noch nie in meinem Leben so abgeschunden wie dort und ich werde diese Strecke auch nie wieder fahren bzw. schieben.


... und so schiebt es sich dort. Ich denke man kann erkennen, dass der Fotograf nicht so besonders weit weg von mir ist und ich auf der kurzen Strecke doch rel. weit unten schiebe. Auf einem Foto sieht man halt nicht immer wie es wirklich ist. ... das weiss aber eh jeder, der manchmal selber fotografiert und filmt.


----------



## Monsterwade (28. August 2010)

Touren von Ulrich Stanciu: Einmal und nie wieder.

Zu Beginn der GPS-Area hat es an der Software gehapert: Ein Alpross = 33 Files die nicht
in den Speicher des GPS-Gerätes passten. Mit viel Bastelmühe dann doch. 
Und die Beschreibung damals wie heute: Je nach Kondition und Fahrtechnik.

Die einen kurbeln was hoch, wo andere schon lang schieben. Dafür fahren dann die einen
runter, was andere sich nie und nimmer trauen würden.

Allerdings gibt es Passagen, wo nur Profies fahren würden und da sind die Angaben einfach
an der Kundschaft vorbei geschossen. Daher besser auf gut gemachte Berichte aus dem I-Net
vertrauen (siehe meine Homepage ;-) und kostenlos die GPS-Tracks runterladen.

Viel Spass auf euren Touren

Monster


----------



## flyingscot (28. August 2010)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Ich kann ca. ne Stunde 30% Steigung fahren mein Freund packt das 4 Stunden lang.


Hmm, Respekt... bei ganz langsamen 3km/h (knappe 37er U/min bei 22-34 Untersetzung) wären das >250 Watt, bei 4km/h (50er U/min) wären das schon >333 Watt. Das ist mehr als im CC-Worldcup durchschnittlich gefahren wird. Gerechnet hab ich die reine Hubarbeit bei 100kg Systemgewicht... keine Reibung.

Zum Pfitscher Joch, ich war letzte Woche da: Der nicht steile verblockte Teil kann möglicherweise zu 60-70% bergauf gefahren werden, die restlichen 30% ist jedenfalls bergauf Trial. Bergab dürfte alles gehen. Der steilere Teil danach hatte aktuell viel faustgroßen, runden Schotter. Fahrbar irgendwie schon, aber sehr unberechenbar und extrem anstrengend, da das Hinterrad sehr häufig seitlich ausbricht. Die Bereiche mit diesem groben Schotter habe auch geschoben, war mir zu nervig.


----------



## tiroler1973 (29. August 2010)

Wenn du meine Oberschenkel siehst, erblasst vor Neid.   - Scherz


----------



## ehrbus (29. August 2010)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Wenn du meine Oberschenkel siehst, erblasst vor Neid.   - Scherz





Von wegen 30% am Passo_Croce_Domini.... tztztzt 

http://www.climbbybike.com/profile/Passo_Croce_Domini_Breno_profile.gif


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ehrbus (29. August 2010)

make65 schrieb:


> Und mit was denn sonst?



Ganz einfach, keiner kann mit einem MTB berauffliegen! Runter habe ich schon viele gesehen


----------



## on any sunday (29. August 2010)

ehrbus schrieb:


> Von wegen 30% am Passo_Croce_Domini.... tztztzt
> 
> http://www.climbbybike.com/profile/Passo_Croce_Domini_Breno_profile.gif



Ich würde dir empfehlen, den angegebenen Link mit dem Bericht mal anzuklicken. Dann dürfte selbst dir auffallen, das es sich hier nicht um die normale Strassenauffahrt handelt. Darauf einen freundlichen Nuhr. Über die Angaben von Herrn Stanciu habe ich mich auch öfters gewundert, z.B. Croda de Lago voll fahrbar.  Aber sind halt immer höchst subjektiv. Wenn du das nicht willst, würde ich aufs Rennradfahren ausweichen, da bist du nur auf die Steigungsprozente angewiesen, die meist stimmen.


----------



## tiroler1973 (29. August 2010)

ehrbus schrieb:


> Von wegen 30% am Passo_Croce_Domini.... tztztzt
> 
> http://www.climbbybike.com/profile/Passo_Croce_Domini_Breno_profile.gif


Wer lesen kann ist im Vorteil.


----------



## Mausoline (30. August 2010)

> Wie gesagt: SELBER MACHEN TUT DER MANN.


 
Wir fahren seit 2004 Touren mit Rucksack nach Roadbook von Stanciu´ Buch und CD. Bei der Planung verfolgen wir die Routen auf unseren Karten und teilen so entsprechend unsere Etappen ein. Nach jahrelangen Erfahrungen weiß ich (mittelalterliche Frau, sog. Durchschnittsfahrer, die viel für so nen AX trainieren muß, Berg- u. Hochtourenerfahren), dass ich für die angegebenen Schiebestrecken 2-3 mal an Strecke oder/und Zeit für mich rechnen muß, außerdem kann z.B. 0% Steigungsangabe von einem Punkt zum nächsten bei Stanciu 15% rauf und 15% runter heißen. Demnach stellen wir uns unsere Routen zusammen. Eisjöchl und Schneebergscharte z.B. trägt/schiebt jeder gleichviel hm hoch, aber ich benötige wegen meiner geringen Körpergröße (Schrittlänge) viel mehr Zeit, außerdem muß ich entsprechend mehr Gewicht tragen. Lange steile Anstiege schiebe ich öfters, damit ich auch am letzten Tag der Tour noch genügend Körner habe die Tour zu genießen.
Also, jeder so was er draus macht.   Ich nehm den Stanciu gern als Vorlage, bei unklaren Verhältnissen hole ich mir Auskünfte hier im Forum oder dgl.
Grüße Mausoline


----------



## ehrbus (30. August 2010)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Wer lesen kann ist im Vorteil.



Also bei 30% Steigung und 1600hm ist der Aufstieg ca. 5,33km lang und dein Freund hat 4 Stunden gebraucht. 
Hmmm 4 Std. für 5.33km macht etwas mehr wie 1,33 km/Stunde Geschwindigkeit. Das sind 37cm pro Sekunde... 

Gut das wir gerechnet haben...


----------



## tiroler1973 (30. August 2010)

ehrbus schrieb:


> Gut das wir gerechnet haben...


Ich mag nicht mehr. Du hast recht. Wir sind hier ja nicht im Himalaya sondern in den Alpen. Alles schmarrn. Wenn du schon rechnest, dann bitte nicht mit Angaben, die so nicht stimmen. Habe selten jemanden gesehen, der an ein derartiges Thema so dilletantisch theoretisch ran geht wie du.

Wir weichen von Thema ab. In diesem Sinne: Servus! Ich wünsche viele schöne Touren die du mit deiner Methode berechnest. Vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal am Innradweg. Da ist ja auch ne Steigung zwischen Kufstein und Landeck und laut deiner Rechenmethode würde ich auf den ca. 140km bis zum Mond hoch kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (31. August 2010)

habt ihr's bald? pfadfinderin hat den entscheidenden punkt schon genannt, den es bei touren von stanciu zu beachten gilt: 

die fahrbarkeitsangaben orientieren sich ungefähr an dem,was die guten fahrer bei der transalpchallenge fahren oder auch nicht. 

das pfitscherjoch z.b. ist definitiv zum größten teil fahrbar - nur im verblockten trailteil mussten wir (erstes drittel tac)  ab und zu mal vom rad. die schotterstraße später ist zwar grobschottrig und steil aber war tatsächlich problemlos fahrbar. 


edit: der weg hoch zum crocedomini ist nicht durchgängig bei 30% oder mehr. insgesamt schätze ich wird er so  um die  25 % haben im schnitt ...


----------



## Alpenlocal (31. August 2010)

powderJO schrieb:


> die fahrbarkeitsangaben orientieren sich ungefähr an dem,was die guten fahrer bei der transalpchallenge fahren oder auch nicht.
> 
> ...


 
Naja, es gibt Bilder von der TAC, wo beinahe das gesamte Fahrerfeld zum Pfitscherjoch hochschiebt. Mag an der Menge der Leute liegen, allerdings sind viele auf der TAC keine guten Geländefahrer.

Zur Falkenhütte im Karwendel: der Fahrweg ist ja beinahe geteert worden. Zwar recht steil, aber seit knapp einem Jahr von jedem halbwegs trainierten Biker fahrbar, da kein grober Untergrund. Vorher sah der jedoch komplett anders aus. Nur sehr gute Fahrer kamen dort hoch, die auch im Gelände uphill noch genug Power und vor allem Technik hatten. Und aus dieser Zeit stammt die Beschreibung vom Stanciu.

Wer sich im Gebirge auskennt, weiß, dass er bei bestimmten Kartenabschnitten je nach seinem *realistisch* eingschätzten Können ordentlich Zeit hinzukalkulieren muß. Wer hier rumheult, dass das Tarscher Joch sowohl nur mies rauf als auch nur mies runter machbar ist, obwohl der Uli was anderes schreibt, hat doch komplett bei seiner Planung versagt. Auch Stanciu schreibt mit Sicherheit nicht, dass das Teil locker ist, sondern eher nur von Masochisten begangen wird.

Die "Leistung" vom Stanciu ist, dass er die östlichen Alpen für den Biker aus ganz Flach-Deutschland planbar macht, obwohl keiner irgend eine Ahnung von den Bergen und dem Mountain-Biken an sich haben muss. Ist doch vollkommen logisch, dass nicht jeder den Tourenanforderung entspricht, die von dem Tourenplaner vorausgesetzt werden.

Nehmt es locker, freut euch, dass ihr in den Bergen seit und ein bisschen Schieben hat bisher keinem geschadet. Ist eben nicht Club-Robinson mit all inclusive.


----------



## powderJO (31. August 2010)

Alpenlocal schrieb:


> Naja, es gibt Bilder von der TAC, wo beinahe das gesamte Fahrerfeld zum Pfitscherjoch hochschiebt. Mag an der Menge der Leute liegen, allerdings sind viele auf der TAC keine guten Geländefahrer.



deswegen habe ich ja geschrieben: gute fahrer. 

im hinteren teil der tac wird so ziemlich alles geschoben was eigentlich mountainbiken ausmacht. was aber nicht bei allen an der fehlenden technik oder power liegt, sondern auch schlicht daran, dass es halt nicht anders geht wenn der erste abgestiegen ist. 




Alpenlocal schrieb:


> Ist eben nicht Club-Robinson mit all inclusive.



genau das glaubt dir aber keiner. die sehen die angebote mit gepäcktransport, guides, gps-daten und auf gehts. passt dann nicht alles ganz genau so, wie man es erwartet hat, wird gehandelt wie beim "2wochenfür199euroallin-angebot" auf malle: der anwalt muss her.


----------



## ehrbus (31. August 2010)

Warum redet Ihr die schlechte Datenqualität von Ulli nur schön? Verstehe ich nicht. Er pflegt die Daten nicht auch wenn man ihn darauf aufmerksam macht.

Es geht mir rein um verlässliche Daten. Schließlich habe ich bezahlt dafür. Und von wegen Anfänger. Ich bin das 5x über die Alpen und jetzt zum zweiten Mal mit einer Ulli-Route. 

Klar muss ich auf einer Alpentour schieben ist doch klar. Es geht auch nicht um Fahrkünste oderAussagen "... ich bin schon 4 Std. lang eine 30% Steigung hoch gefahren" Solche Angeber findet man überall. Mir ist es auch egal wie dick die Oberschenkel von einigen hier sind. Mir geht es rein um die Datenqualität und wie man diese verbessern könnte.

Wenn Ulli eine Möglichkeit schaffen könnte, dass man zu jedem seiner Streckenabschnitte vielleicht seine eigenen Bewertungen abgeben kann, wäre dass vielleicht schon mal ein Anfang. Ich stelle mir das wie die Beurteilungsmöglichkeit von Hotels bei Booking.com vor. Dies würde allen helfen... vielleicht auch den superstarken aufgepumpten Weltcupfahrern.

Schade dass hier keine konstuktiven Vorschläge bisher gekommen sind. 

PS: Vielleicht sollte der eine oder andere hier mal den Mount Everrest ohne absteigen mal versuchen.


----------



## make65 (31. August 2010)

Ich zitier mich mal selbst:




make65 schrieb:


> Ich bin letztes Jahr eine Tour vom Uli Stanciu gefahren und hab die Erfahrung gemacht, dass es bergauf so ziemlich passt, bergab konnte ich viele als Schiebestrecken ausgewiesene Teile fahren.



Das ist nicht schöngeredet, das sind meine Erfahrungen.


----------



## ehrbus (31. August 2010)

make65 schrieb:


> Ich zitier mich mal selbst:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Deine Erfahrungen in Ehren: 
Aber Fakt ist, das Pfitscherjoch, das Schlüsseljoch, der Graffer ist nicht durchgängig fahrbar. Dies wurde hier auch zum Teil von anderen bestätigt!
Ulli hat diese Strecken aber als fahrbar ausgewiesen.

Hingegen ist die Falkenhütte durchweg fahrbar und auch hier bestätigt worden. Bei Ulli ist sie aber eine Schiebestrecke vermerkt.

Bei der Tarscher Alm hat Ulli die Schiebestrecke genau ander herum ausgewiesen. Ist vielleicht nicht so wichtig aber die Daten stimmen somit auch hier nicht.

Darum geht es und nicht um deine Erfahrung auf anderen Strecken. Da hast Du vielleicht bisher Glück gehabt. Es geht einzig und alleine um die Datenqualität und die Nachlässigkeit von Ulli kein Update seiner Streckenbeurteilung durchzuführen.

So ich hol mir schon mal PopCorn...


----------



## tiroler1973 (31. August 2010)

ehrbus schrieb:


> "... ich bin schon 4 Std. lang eine 30% Steigung hoch gefahren" Solche Angeber findet man überall. Mir ist es auch egal wie dick die Oberschenkel von einigen hier sind.


 - man hat sich hier auf durchschnittliche 25% geeinigt. Kannst du eigenlich auch lesen und registrierst das auch was du liest? Oder zieht das alles an deinem geistigen Auge vorbei?

Zum Thema "Ich habe dafür bezahlt": Preis/Leistung sagt einfach alles. Auch wenn ich kein Freund von diesen gekauften Daten bin so bin ich dennoch der Überzeugung, dass alleine die Information, dass dort ein Weg den man halbwegs normal mit einem MTB passieren kann, ihr Geld wert ist. Wie sollte jemand wie du sonst mit so wenige Aufwand und so geringen Kosten über die Berge finden?

Wenn Stanciu die Daten nicht pflegt: Er wird es halt selber überprüfen wollen und nicht jedem Flachlandindianer glauben. Es gibt halt einfach zu viele Wege, die er überprüfen müsste. Außerdem hat er jedes Jahr genug Mails von Coneheads die glauben alles besser zu wissen. Jeder will halt um möglichst wenig Geld die beste Information und die ultimativste Route. ... und wenn wir ehrlich sind: Wenn die Information geschenkt ist, ist sie immer noch zu teuer.

Wenn du der Meinung bist, dass Stanciu die Welt und ganz besonders dich betrügt, hast du immer noch die Möglichkeit, ihn auf dem Rechtsweg zu belangen. Verlange von den 12,50 die du für die Tour bezahlt hast 3,69 wegen entgangener Urlaubsfreuden zurück. Ist doch lächerlich und fällt in die Rubrik: Nichtigkeiten und Geringfügigkeiten.

... und wenn du als großer Held irgend welchen Damen vorgaukeln musst, dass du dich auskennst, bist halt auf die Schnautze gefallen. Man führt halt keine Divas über die Berge ohne die Strecke vorher abgefahren zu sein.


----------



## Alpenlocal (31. August 2010)

ehrbus schrieb:


> Aber Fakt ist, das Pfitscherjoch, ist nicht durchgängig fahrbar. ..




Wie schon geschrieben, ist das Pfitscherjoch zum größten Teil fahrbar. Die paar Minuten, die man dort laufen muß, sind ein Genuss, wenn du sowieso aus dem Tal hoch kommst. 

Wenn man allerdings, wie du ja von "deinen" Frauen schreibst, mehr als 1 KM hoch schieben muss, hat man sich eben mit der Streckenauswahl leicht verschätzt. Es reicht eben nicht, nur nach Fahrbarkeiten zu schauen, sondern Höhen- und Wegprofile, also Kartenstudium, sind unerlässlich, um solche Touren und sein eigenes Können oder das der geführten Gruppenmitglieder (für die du die Tour anscheinend ausgesucht hast) in Einklang bringen zu können.

Am Besten einfach beim nächsten Mal Strandurlaub zusammen machen.


----------



## make65 (31. August 2010)

ehrbus schrieb:


> Deine Erfahrungen in Ehren:
> Aber Fakt ist, das Pfitscherjoch, das Schlüsseljoch, der Graffer ist nicht durchgängig fahrbar. Dies wurde hier auch zum Teil von anderen bestätigt!
> Ulli hat diese Strecken aber als fahrbar ausgewiesen.



Soll er jetzt auf der Strecke vom Schlegeis zum Pfitscherjoch wegen den vielleicht 100 Meter, die nicht fahrbar sind, ein paar schwarze Punkte ins Höhenprofil machen? 

Fahrbar heisst eben nicht, dass jeder die Strecke auch fahren kann. Sonst müsste er in den Alpen jeden Singletrail als Schiebestrecke ausweisen.


----------



## tiroler1973 (31. August 2010)

make65 schrieb:


> Soll er jetzt auf der Strecke vom Schlegeis zum Pfitscherjoch wegen den vielleicht 100 Meter, die nicht fahrbar sind, ein paar schwarze Punkte ins Höhenprofil machen?


Darum geht es ihm nicht. Es geht ihm darum, dass er jemanden vorgespielt hat, dass er sich auskennt und das dann doch nicht so war und jetzt ist Stanciu daran schuld, dass er doof dagestanden ist. Ist doch logisch wenn man sich schlecht informiert und alles so nimmt, wie man es bekommt und nicht überprüft, dann muss jemand anders schuld daran sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ehrbus (31. August 2010)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> - man hat sich hier auf durchschnittliche 25% geeinigt. Kannst du eigenlich auch lesen und registrierst das auch was du liest? Oder zieht das alles an deinem geistigen Auge vorbei?
> 
> Zum Thema "Ich habe dafür bezahlt": Preis/Leistung sagt einfach alles. Auch wenn ich kein Freund von diesen gekauften Daten bin so bin ich dennoch der Überzeugung, dass alleine die Information, dass dort ein Weg den man halbwegs normal mit einem MTB passieren kann, ihr Geld wert ist. Wie sollte jemand wie du sonst mit so wenige Aufwand und so geringen Kosten über die Berge finden?
> 
> ...



Alles nur heiße Luft! 
Soll ich dir das mit den 25% auch noch mal vorrechnen? 
Aber ich merke schon Du kennst Dich gut aus in den Bergen.


----------



## ehrbus (31. August 2010)

make65 schrieb:


> Fahrbar heisst eben nicht, dass jeder die Strecke auch fahren kann. .



AHA, das ist ja mal eine intelligente und eindeutige Definition von fahrbar.


----------



## ehrbus (31. August 2010)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Darum geht es ihm nicht. Es geht ihm darum, dass er jemanden vorgespielt hat, dass er sich auskennt und das dann doch nicht so war und jetzt ist Stanciu daran schuld, dass er doof dagestanden ist. Ist doch logisch wenn man sich schlecht informiert und alles so nimmt, wie man es bekommt und nicht überprüft, dann muss jemand anders schuld daran sein.



Wenn jemand hier irgendjemand was vorspielen will, bist wohl eher Du es, Mr.30%.


----------



## Alpenlocal (31. August 2010)

Mach dich doch nicht lächerlich. Ich würde auch keinem Surflocal sagen wollen, wo Lee und Luv liegt.


----------



## ehrbus (31. August 2010)

Alpenlocal schrieb:


> Mach dich doch nicht lächerlich. Ich würde auch keinem Surflocal sagen wollen, wo Lee und Luv liegt.



Ahh jetzt ist alles klar, die 30% ist er mit dem MTB hochgesurft. Jetzt kenn ich auch den Sinn der Serpentinen... da kann man besser hochkreuzen...


----------



## RockyRider66 (31. August 2010)

wow, so ein bescheurtes Thema habe ich schon lange nicht mehr gelesen.

He ehrbus, buch eine geführte Tour, da kannst du sofort maulen wenn dich deine Fahrtechnik verlässt.


----------



## make65 (31. August 2010)

ehrbus schrieb:


> AHA, das ist ja mal eine intelligente und eindeutige Definition von fahrbar.



Genau so ist es. Ich kann Dir hier im Schwarzwald eine Menge fahrbare Wege zeigen. Und es gibt auch genügend MTB-FahrerInnen, die auf diesen Wegen schieben.

Womit wir wieder bei der Fahrtechnik sind. Aber Fahrtechnik hat ja nach Deiner Aussage nichts mit der befahrbarkeit von Wegen zu tun.


----------



## iglg (31. August 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> wow, so ein bescheurtes Thema habe ich schon lange nicht mehr gelesen.
> 
> He ehrbus, buch eine geführte Tour, da kannst du sofort maulen wenn dich deine Fahrtechnik verlässt.



Der war gut !!


----------



## tiroler1973 (1. September 2010)

ehrbus schrieb:


> Alles nur heiße Luft!
> Soll ich dir das mit den 25% auch noch mal vorrechnen?
> Aber ich merke schon Du kennst Dich gut aus in den Bergen.


Lass mal das mit dem Rechnen. Du vergißt dabei ein paar Randparameter.

Ich kenne mich in meinem Gebiet gut aus. Vom Plumsjoch bis zum Pfitscherjoch und vom Kaiser bis zum Kellerjoch bin ich schon recht fit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tiroler1973 (1. September 2010)

ehrbus schrieb:


> Wenn jemand hier irgendjemand was vorspielen will, bist wohl eher Du es, Mr.30%.


Muß ich nicht, denn ich habe das GPS File dazu.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (1. September 2010)

Alpenlocal schrieb:


> Wenn man allerdings, wie du ja von "deinen" Frauen schreibst, mehr als 1 KM hoch schieben muss, hat man sich eben mit der Streckenauswahl leicht verschätzt. Es reicht eben nicht, nur nach Fahrbarkeiten zu schauen, sondern Höhen- und Wegprofile, also Kartenstudium, sind unerlässlich, um solche Touren und sein eigenes Können oder das der geführten Gruppenmitglieder (für die du die Tour anscheinend ausgesucht hast) in Einklang bringen zu können.



Guter Einwand. Spontan fällt mir hierzu das Pfundererjoch ein, was ja nun fahrtechnisch (bergauf) nicht so eine große Herausforderung darstellt und trotzdem für ganz ganz viele eine ganz ganz lange Schiebestrecke ist. (ja, für mich auch)   Das ist dann aber nicht unbedingt verschätzt, sondern manchmal auch gewollt und speziell in dem Fall ja auch leicht rauszufinden.


----------



## RockyRider66 (1. September 2010)

Das Pfunderjoch ist wirklich eine Nummer.
Es komplett hochfahren mag möglich sein, wäre aber eine Qual.

Und runter bedeuted sicher für die meisten auch einen Teil zu schieben (das Steilere Stück mit den Spitzkehren).


----------



## Pfadfinderin (1. September 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Es komplett hochfahren mag möglich sein, wäre aber eine Qual.
> 
> Und runter bedeuted sicher für die meisten auch einen Teil zu schieben (das Steilere Stück mit den Spitzkehren).



Ich hab´s mit eigenen Augen gesehen, 2 Typen und ein Mädel, rauf und runter tutti kompletti, trotz AX-Rucksack. Und das mit 100mm Federweg.


----------



## RockyRider66 (1. September 2010)

Hoch habe ich auch ein gutes Stück geschoben (etwa ab da, wo man den Bach quert).
Runter kein Problem, auch mit AX- Sack.


----------



## Alpenlocal (1. September 2010)

Ist schon komisch, dass man die wahren Helden immer nur hier im Forum trifft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (1. September 2010)

Dann bist du wohl immer zur falschen Zeit an der falschen Stelle?

Aber um das Plumsjoch hinten runter zu fahren muss man kein Held sein. (eher beim unteren Teil des Tuxerjoch)


----------



## powderJO (1. September 2010)

ehrbus schrieb:


> ...Aber Fakt ist...



fakt ist nur eins: du kapierst nicht, dass die einschätzung fahrbar / nicht fahrbar nicht objektivierbar ist, sondern von vielen subjektiven faktoren abhängt:

fahrtechnik,
kraft,
ausdauer,
schweres gepäck oder gar keins
tagesverfassung
wieviel km und hm bin ich vorher schon gefahren
wie ist das wetter
ist der untergrund schlammig /trocken 
etc...

dazu hängt sie von der momentanen beschaffenheit des wegs ab. schon ein ordentlicher wolkenbruch kann aus einem gestern noch fahrbaren weg einen heute unfahrbaren machen, manche wege, die im letzten jahr noch unfahrbar waren, wurden gerichtet und aus so manchen bergauf unfahrbaren trails wurden plötzlich schotterautobahnen (wie am pfitscherjoch oben z.b) 


deshalb gehört eben zur routenplanung mehr dazu, als sich gps-daten zu kaufen:

man muss ungefähr wissen, welche kriterien der anlegt, der die tour ins netz stellt (bei stanciu ist das recht einfach: vorderes drittel teilnehmer tac)

man muss das, was der autor schreibt in relation setzen zum eigenen können (stanciu gibt z.b verschiedene schnitte an und sagt was zum zeitaufwand der man dann ungefähr benötigt - da kann man schon gute rückschlüsse ziehen, wenn man sich realistisch einschätzt)

man muss sich aktuelle infos zur strecke zusammensuchen wenn man weiß, dass die tour nicht erst vor ein paar tagen online gestellt wurde. 

usw usw usw.


tust du das alles nicht, sondern spielst dir  halt blind eine tour aufs gps,  dann darfst du erwarten (bei einem käuflichen angebot zumindest), dass der track dich zu dem ziel führt, das vom autor angegeben wurde. mehr nicht.


----------



## Tirolerwadl (1. September 2010)

Gebt dem doch dem Herrn mit der so grossen AX Erfahrung einfach recht, damit er aufhört zu weinen!  Fazit: Ist's dir zu steil, bist Du zu schwach.

Gruß aus den Bergen


----------



## ehrbus (2. September 2010)

So ihr Helden ... wer von Euch Froschschenkeln ist das Pfitscherjoch ohne absteigen hochgefahren? Achtung ist eine Fangfrage? :O) Also vorher Gehirn einschalten


----------



## ehrbus (2. September 2010)

Alpenlocal schrieb:


> Ist schon komisch, dass man die wahren Helden immer nur hier im Forum trifft.



JA komisch jetzt wo du es sagst fällt es mir auch auf


----------



## tiroler1973 (2. September 2010)

ehrbus schrieb:


> So ihr Helden ... wer von Euch Froschschenkeln ist das Pfitscherjoch ohne absteigen hochgefahren? Achtung ist eine Fangfrage? :O) Also vorher Gehirn einschalten


Ich nicht. Habe ich ja auch nicht behauptet.


----------



## make65 (2. September 2010)

ehrbus schrieb:


> So ihr Helden ... wer von Euch Froschschenkeln ist das Pfitscherjoch ohne absteigen hochgefahren? Achtung ist eine Fangfrage? :O) Also vorher Gehirn einschalten



Das hat hier keiner behauptet.


----------



## RockyRider66 (2. September 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Dann bist du wohl immer zur falschen Zeit an der falschen Stelle?
> 
> Aber um das Plumsjoch hinten runter zu fahren muss man kein Held sein. (eher beim unteren Teil des Tuxerjoch)




Halt zurück! Ich meinte das Pfunderjoch, nicht das Plumsjoch (da bin ich noch nie gewesen. Sorry!


----------



## tiroler1973 (2. September 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Halt zurück! Ich meinte das Pfunderjoch, nicht das Plumsjoch (da bin ich noch nie gewesen. Sorry!


Auch für das Plumsjoch muss man kein Held sein wenn man es nach Pertisau runter fährt. ... und es ist allgemein bekannt, dass irgendjemand irgendwen da hoch kurbeln gesehen hat. 

Aber das ist eine ganz andere Geschichte.  ... und wenn er nicht gestorben ist, dann kurbelt er noch heute.


----------



## on any sunday (2. September 2010)

ehrbus schrieb:


> Also vorher Gehirn einschalten



Nö, lass mal, wir möchten uns ja mit Herrn ehrbus auf gleichen Niveau bewegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (3. September 2010)

ehrbus schrieb:


> So ihr Helden ... wer von Euch Froschschenkeln ist das Pfitscherjoch ohne absteigen hochgefahren? Achtung ist eine Fangfrage? :O) Also vorher Gehirn einschalten



hier! hier! ich! war ganz easy und danach die nordseite runter hat echt spass gemacht.


----------



## flyingscot (3. September 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> hier! hier! ich! war ganz easy und danach die nordseite runter hat echt spass gemacht.


----------



## cschaeff (3. September 2010)

Meine Frau und ich sind gerade von einem Alpencross zurückgekommen, den wir auf Basis der STANCIU-Vorschläge geplant hatten. Es war unser erster Alpencross und wir sind ohne NAVI gefahren, nur mit Kompass-Karten. Fahrräder: 28"-Trekkingräder ungefedert mit Satteltaschen am Gepäckträger. Strecke: Mittenwald-Karwendel-Plumsjoch-Geiseljoch-Pfitscherjoch-Rodenegger Alm-Fanesalm-Pralongia-Passo Pordoi-Passo Lusia-Passo Cinque Croci-Kaiserjägerweg-Riva (8 Tage - 550 km - 16.000 Höhenmeter).
Ich kann mich nur bei STANCIU für die tollen Routenvorschläge bedanken ! Natürlich muss man immer mal schieben (z. B. Pfitscherjoch), aber wenn man seine Touren relativ problemlos mit Trekkingrädern nachfahren kann, ohne vollkommen überfordert zu sein und am nächsten Morgen immer wieder Lust hat aufs Rad zu steigen, finde ich die Kritik an diesen KOSTENLOSEN ! Vorschlägen nicht angebracht.
Viele haben einfach Probleme damit, die eigene Leistungsfähigkeit ehrlich einzuschätzen. Damit meine ich nicht nur die reine Fahrleistung, sondern alpine Erfahrung insgesamt:
- richtiges Kartenlesen (nicht nur auf die teuren NAVIS verlassen, sondern klassisches Kartenstudium betreiben)
- Zeitbedarf richtig einschätzen (Terrain, Wetter, Tagesverfassung)
- richtig und ausreichend trinken und essen
- Tempo und Länge so gestalten, dass man sich über Nacht wieder regeneriert und die Formkurve nicht ständig bergab geht
Wenn man diese Dinge beherrscht und dann noch einigermaßen Glück mit dem Wetter hat, sind die Vorschläge von STANCIU eine super Planungshilfe.


----------



## ehrbus (3. September 2010)

cschaeff schrieb:


> ...sind die Vorschläge von STANCIU eine super Planungshilfe.



Respekt! Diese Tour mit Trackingrädern!  Du bezeichnest die Routen also nur als Planungshilfe! Genau so sehe ich das auch. Man kann sich auf seine Aussagen auch nicht verlassen. Ohne weitere detailierte Planung geht es nicht.

Und wenn man nix bezahlt, ist das auch OK dafür.


----------



## make65 (3. September 2010)

ehrbus schrieb:


> Respekt! Diese Tour mit Trackingrädern!  Du bezeichnest die Routen also nur als Planungshilfe! Genau so sehe ich das auch. Man kann sich auf seine Aussagen auch nicht verlassen. Ohne weitere detailierte Planung geht es nicht.
> 
> Und wenn man nix bezahlt, ist das auch OK dafür.



Da siehst Du mal, dass die Beurteilung der Fahrbarkeit sehr subjektiv ist. Die eine fahren mit Trekkingrädern, wo andere das MTB schieben.


----------



## cschaeff (5. September 2010)

Man kann sich auf seine Aussagen auch nicht verlassen. Ohne weitere detailierte Planung geht es nicht.


----------



## cschaeff (5. September 2010)

Man kann sich insofern darauf verlassen, dass die Strecken mit dem Fahrrad durchaus möglich sind. Vor Überraschungen bist du bei einer Transalp nicht gefeit. Als wir wieder mit dem Zug in Mittenwald ankamen, hatte es bis auf 1500 m runtergeschneit. Da ist selbst die ausgefeilteste Planung wertlos.
Das faszinierende an einer solchen Tour ist für mich ja gerade, dass nicht alles 100 % durchgeplant werden kann. Man muss halt mal improvisieren und kurzfristig nach einer anderen Lösung suchen. Die Erfahrung, dass das meist auch gut klappt und der Qualität des Reiseerlebnisses keinen Abbruch tut, ist für mich sehr wertvoll.
Wenn Du vorwiegend Sicherheit willst, solltest Du vielleicht eine Tour mit Guide buchen, der nimmt Dir dann die ganzen Entscheidungen ab, Du verlierst aber ganz gewiss ein großes Stück Freiheit.


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (5. September 2010)

ich war mit Freunden auch gerade auf dem Pfitscher Joch u es ist definitiv im mittleren felsigen Teil nicht alles fahrbar, da müsste man schon einige Stellen hochtrailen. Den letzten Schotterteil haben wir, mangels Kraft und Schnee geschoben. Wieder runter bis zum See geht, mit bischen Geschick, aber alles. (bis auf eine Brücke über den Bach)


----------



## ehrbus (5. September 2010)

make65 schrieb:


> Da siehst Du mal, dass die Beurteilung der Fahrbarkeit sehr subjektiv ist. Die eine fahren mit Trekkingrädern, wo andere das MTB schieben.



Du hast nix begriffen! Es gibt Stellen da kann "keiner" fahren und genau um diese geht es! Diese sind "NICHT" von Ulli ausgewiesen. Jetzt verstanden!!!

Klar, meine OMA schiebt auf ihrem Hollandrad wohl alle Wege. Das weiß ich selber!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ehrbus (5. September 2010)

Dawg Deluxe schrieb:


> ich war mit Freunden auch gerade auf dem Pfitscher Joch u es ist definitiv im mittleren felsigen Teil nicht alles fahrbar, da müsste man schon einige Stellen hochtrailen. Den letzten Schotterteil haben wir, mangels Kraft und Schnee geschoben. Wieder runter bis zum See geht, mit bischen Geschick, aber alles. (bis auf eine Brücke über den Bach)



Gut dass wir gesprochen haben...

Bin schon gespannt wann Ulli wenigstens das Pfitscherjoch nachbessert


----------



## fatz (5. September 2010)

@ehrbus:
jetzt heul hier ned rum, nur weil ein paar stellen nicht fahrbar sind und der ulli das nicht beschrieben hat. 
sag mal geht's noch? sowas ist kein kletterfuehrer, wo jede einzelstelle drin ist. wenn du das fuer dein 
ego brauchst, dass du alles durchfaehrst, dann tust mir leid.


----------



## lens83 (5. September 2010)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Wenn Du vorwiegend Sicherheit willst, solltest Du vielleicht eine Tour mit Guide buchen, der nimmt Dir dann die ganzen Entscheidungen ab, Du verlierst aber ganz gewiss ein großes Stück Freiheit.



wie in diesem thread glaube ich bereits erwänt wurde: das selbstständige planen/organisieren/improvisieren ist ja fast schon geiler als das fahren selber!


----------



## ehrbus (6. September 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> @ehrbus:
> jetzt heul hier ned rum, nur weil ein paar stellen nicht fahrbar sind und der ulli das nicht beschrieben hat.
> sag mal geht's noch? sowas ist kein kletterfuehrer, wo jede einzelstelle drin ist. wenn du das fuer dein
> ego brauchst, dass du alles durchfaehrst, dann tust mir leid.



Es geht um das Produkt und die Qualität die Ulli anbietet. Siecher gibt es Leute denen das egal ist was sie kaufen. Von einer regenjacke erwarte ich bestimmte Eigenschaften . Wenn sie undicht ist gebe ich sie zurück und will mein Geld wieder. Anspruchsvolle Kunden sollten wissen auf was sie sich bei ullis routenbeschreibung einlassen. Danke trotzdem für deine Antwort. Bestätigt sie doch meinen Hinweis bzw Erfahrung.


----------



## ehrbus (6. September 2010)

lens83 schrieb:


> wie in diesem thread glaube ich bereits erwänt wurde: das selbstständige planen/organisieren/improvisieren ist ja fast schon geiler als das fahren selber!



Genau und deswegen braucht man sich die Routen von Ulli nicht kaufen


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. September 2010)

ehrbus schrieb:


> ..........Es geht um das Produkt und die Qualität Von einer regenjacke erwarte ich bestimmte Eigenschaften . Wenn sie undicht ist gebe ich sie zurück und will mein Geld wieder... .



Klar, die gebe ich auch zurück wenn sie mich beim Schieben nicht warm und trocken hält!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lens83 (6. September 2010)

ich verstehe ehrlich nicht ganz warum hier alle so gegen ehrbus wettern.
er hat eine tour gekauft, die beschreibung hat nicht der realität entsprochen und daher beschwert er sich.
wie ich es verstanden habe geht es ja auch nicht um passagen, welche nur er nicht fahren konnte, sondern welche die definitiv unfahrbar sind, wie bspw. ein S3 trail bergauf. 
von dem her kann ich seinen ärger schon gewissermaßen nachvollziehen, auch wenn ich persönlich schiebestrecken nicht unbedingt anstrengender/zeitaufwändiger als vergleichsweise (schwerlich) fahrbare strecken empfinde.


----------

